# Endlich fertig



## 1Jens (19. Mai 2007)

Hi !

Ich bin heute endlich mit meinen Teich fertig geworden  

Er ist ca 4,00m X 6,5m X 1,00m ( L x B x T )
Bauzeit  = ewig 

Foto  Foto 
Foto  Foto 
Foto  Foto 

Mfg Jens


Ps: Suche geschenkt oder preiswert Teichplanzen, __ Moderlieschen im Raum Leipzig


----------



## Der Dirk (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Endlich fertig*

Hi Jens Du Glücklicher
Die Arbeit kommt nächstes Jahr auf mich zu. Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen meinen Teich zu vergrößern. Wird auch ne menge Arbeit sein, weil, Fische raus, Wasser raus, Folie raus, buddeln, neue Folie rein, Wasser rein, Fische rein und um ein Haar habe ich die Pumpe vergessen. Nach meinem Plan muß das an einem Tag passieren, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das meine Koi`s längere Zeit in einem Kinderplantschbecken bleiben möchten.
Aber ist ja noch Zeit, ca. ein Jahr. 
Gruss Dirk


----------



## 1Jens (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Endlich fertig*

Hi !

der Teich ist jetzt 8 Tage alt ....

Foto  Foto 

Foto  Foto 


Mfg Jens


----------



## 1Jens (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Endlich fertig*

Hi !

Alle Bilder vom Teichumbau auf meiner HP (www.die-garten-hp.de.vu)

Mfg Jens


----------



## 1Jens (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Endlich fertig*

Hi !

... mal  paar neue Bilder  ....

Foto  Foto 

Foto  Foto 

Mfg Jens


----------



## 1Jens (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Endlich fertig*

Hi !

...  neue Bilder ....













oder hier 


Mfg Jens


----------



## MikeCharly (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Endlich fertig*



			
				1Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> Ich bin heute endlich mit meinen Teich fertig geworden
> 
> Mfg Jens




Unmöglich, bei einem Teich wird man niemals fertig. 
Man findet immer etwas, was man optimieren oder verändern möchte.
Selbst wenn es nur ne Teichbank, Teichtisch oder ne Lampe ist.
Oder man sieht eine schöne Pflanze, welche man haben möchte usw. usw.
Aber das ist gerade das schöne an einem Teich. Er erweckt Wünsche und Träume.

Super Dein Teich


----------



## guenter (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Endlich fertig*

Hallo Jens,

wenn es auch lange gedauert hat, schön ist er!

Volker hat recht, man wird nie fertig. Und wenn du denkst, dann kommen die
Fadenalgen.

Viel Freude


----------

